# Why Danny loves Ebikes



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

From the words of Danny MacAskil. He pretty much sums up what most ebikers say in regards to fun and fitness. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

Does anyone paid to ride a product ever have a negative view? Perhaps someone can sum up the 18 minute video for us.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Mudguard said:


> Does anyone paid to ride a product ever have a negative view? Perhaps someone can sum up the 18 minute video for us.


Yes this video is indeed a 'puff piece' as we say in the news business - but to me, minute 7:05 sums it up -
'when you follow a fast rider and try to follow their lines, you can learn so much' 
Undisputed advice? I think so.


----------



## Silent Drone (Jun 7, 2013)

Jack7782 said:


> Yes this video is indeed a 'puff piece' as we say in the news business - but to me, minute 7:05 sums it up -
> 'when you follow a fast rider and try to follow their lines, you can learn so much'
> Undisputed advice? I think so.


This video is a “cream puff,” and boy was it delicious! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Mudguard said:


> Does anyone paid to ride a product ever have a negative view? Perhaps someone can sum up the 18 minute video for us.


I knew this would be a response. 

It’s like Danny has been reading the ebike forum. Ebikers from this forum, non-pros, most likely not sponsored, except by themselves. Have been saying exactly what Danny says:
Gets you in shape
Tons of fun going uphill and downhill. 
More downhills 
Ability to rides epic trails everyday
Or simply ride more often if you have time constraints 
Results in getting better skills. 

So people have been hearing this from this forum and pros alike, but still can’t believe. 

Just about every Pro DH rider who’s sponsors has an ebike, rides an ebike. I have a strong feeling it’s more than them being a paid athlete! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

mtbbiker said:


> I knew this would be a response.
> 
> Just about every Pro DH rider who’s sponsors has_* an ebike, rides an ebike.*_ I have a strong feeling it’s more than them being a paid athlete!


If Honda gave me a CRF450 because I drive their Civic I would certainly take it. I've got no doubt plenty of riders have e-bikes as part of their agreement. I'm sure downhillers probably get given a road bike too. 
Maybe I don't earn enough. 
An entry level Stumpy Evo Alloy here is $6500. Entry level Turbo Levo is $9500. So for me it's one or the other until I'm A. Sponsored (LOL). 
B. A few years down the mortgage track.

We all know the pros and cons. 
If you don't ride at all, and an e-bike gets you out. Great. Awesome
If you ride once a week (like me, I travel Monday to Friday for work, and play golf) you could ride for longer. 
If it gets you a second ride during the week when your legs would normally be knackered. Then great.

But when I'm keeled over sucking air, sweating from my eye balls after some 20% climb and someone meanders past with their seat down, full face on, sweat free in full turbo, then good on them, but I have no affinity for you. We aren't doing the same thing. You may as well be an equestrian or riding a moto.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

Mudguard said:


> But when I'm keeled over sucking air, sweating from my eye balls after some 20% climb and someone meanders past with their seat down, full face on, sweat free in full turbo, then good on them, but I have no affinity for you. We aren't doing the same thing. You may as well be an equestrian or riding a moto.


I must be riding my ebike wrong? 2hr ride, 3600ft of elevation and averaged 142hr @ 52yrs old and dead tired afterwards with sweat. I’ve been riding Ebikes for over 2yrs. How long have you been riding Ebikes for? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

mtbbiker said:


> I must be riding my ebike wrong? 2hr ride, 3600ft of elevation and averaged 142hr @ 52yrs old and dead tired afterwards with sweat. I’ve been riding Ebikes for over 2yrs. How long have you been riding Ebikes for?


You're not riding it wrong. And I'm not riding e-bikes. Yet. But they aren't the same. My rough unscientific experiment was that for the same ride my average heart rate on the e-bike was 127bpm. On my normal bike 161bpms.
So the e-bike was 20% easier.
So perhaps your ride may have taken half an hour longer on your normal bike.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Always someone “badder!” Ride what you wish for whatever reasons, just don’t bust on others riding what they wish. Danny is the most skilled dude ever. Argument? I think not. I’ve had TDF guys comment on my road ebike years ago with big thumbs up. Now, what I’m pissed about is the cost of living and this shitty economy.


----------



## Slowup (Dec 16, 2009)

Mudguard said:


> Perhaps someone can sum up the 18 minute video for us


I made it to about the 2:00 minute mark so nope.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

+1. I know why ebikes are fun, no need for a pitch


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

Best pro/former pro video's I've seen is from Rob Warner, he's hilarious and right on the money in regards to eMTB's, I can totally relate to what he's saying. Also cool to see Hans Rey embracing them, he says they are the evolution of the MB and I agree, not this diff sport nonsense


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Welcome back mtbbiker; this sub-forum really needs you (IMO) to counteract the negativity (anyone who has been on this site for awhile knows what I mean).


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

Danny is PAID to like e-bikes


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

Mudguard said:


> after some 20% climb and someone meanders past with their seat down, full face on, sweat free in full turbo, then good on them but I have no affinity for you. We aren't doing the same thing. You may as well be an equestrian or riding a moto.


Tell us how you are anti-ebike without saying you're anti-ebike 🤪

Way to slag on a whole class of cyclists with one generalized swoop. Good on you!

So riding an E-MTB (past you) is equivalent to this







or this










Got it.




Mudguard said:


> But when I'm keeled over sucking air, sweating from my eye balls



BTW, I did that yesterday on my Stumpy. Not looking for your (or anybody else's) affinity.


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

mlx john said:


> Tell us how you are anti-ebike without saying you're anti-ebike 🤪
> 
> Way to slag a whole class of cyclists with one generalized swoop


I'm not anti e-bike. I'm just not pretending it's the same thing. I'm lucky enough to live where there are plenty of specific bike only trails and usually directional as well. All access here is permitted with pedal assist (I've never seen a throttled e-bike on trails)so whether that makes more or less sensitive to trail access I don't know.
We certainly don't have the access dilemma other parts of the world do.

For me it doesn't matter until one of the regular riding group gets one.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Mudguard said:


> For me it doesn't matter until one of the regular riding group gets one.


Then what will you do? Will that legitimize e-bikes in your way of thinking? Or will you need to ride alone? Just curious.


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

Jack7782 said:


> Then what will you do? Will that legitimize e-bikes in your way of thinking? Or will you need to ride alone? Just curious.


Ah same as last time. Once half the group got one the usual ride went to 40-50kms instead of 20-30kms. As why not, you could do our usual loop twice on the e-bike, so it was new group time.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

what bike did he have? l didnt catch the name......


----------



## D. Inoobinati (Aug 28, 2020)

eMtbs aren't the future of the sport, they're how YOU want to redefine the sport of mountain biking in the future, so that you can justify motoring about the woods.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Tickle said:


> Best pro/former pro video's I've seen is from Rob Warner, he's hilarious and right on the money in regards to eMTB's, I can totally relate to what he's saying. Also cool to see Hans Rey embracing them, he says they are the evolution of the MB and I agree, not this diff sport nonsense


I’ll check him out. When Danny rides my knees shake, some crazy stuff.


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

Mudguard said:


> But when I'm keeled over sucking air, sweating from my eye balls after some 20% climb and someone meanders past with their seat down, full face on, sweat free in full turbo, then good on them, but I have no affinity for you. We aren't doing the same thing. You may as well be an equestrian or riding a moto.


The way my helmet will still stream (I lean over forward if don't want that flowing into my eyes) if I push down on it at the top of a hill and my gloves will reek after only 4 rides says whoever you are imagining as that eMTBer is not me.

I think you might be aiming your judgement at a bogeyman, or at least somebody who isn't at all representative of many eMTBers. It is unfortunate that you don't seem to see that.


----------



## PS mtb (11 mo ago)

2 wheels, shifters, pedals, etc...its NOT A BIKE...lol. I ride harder than you, look at my heart rate...its not the same thing...I'm a purist and THATS not a real mtb...you should have bought a moto...
So you're not into emtb, cool, others are, also cool, why waste your time posting vitriol about it ?


----------



## PS mtb (11 mo ago)

D. Inoobinati said:


> eMtbs aren't the future of the sport, they're how YOU want to redefine the sport of mountain biking in the future, so that you can justify motoring about the woods.


With 35% market share last year, and slated to be close to 50% this year, guess we'll see


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

PS mtb said:


> With 35% market share last year, and slated to be close to 50% this year, guess we'll see


Yes - our old MTB's will be called 'vintage' like the old LP's - however they are making a comeback (Vinyl)


----------



## PS mtb (11 mo ago)

Jack7782 said:


> Yes - our old MTB's will be called 'vintage' like the old LP's - however they are making a comeback (Vinyl)


I still have and ride my mtb's, but excited to put some miles on my new emtb this weekend.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

D. Inoobinati said:


> eMtbs aren't the future of the sport, they're how YOU want to redefine the sport of mountain biking in the future, so that you can justify motoring about the woods.





PS mtb said:


> With 35% market share last year, and slated to be close to 50% this year, guess we'll see


The following quote is from early 2020:
_Roskopp on what percentage of the Santa Cruz catalog will be battery-powered five years from now:_

_







__I think a safe answer might be 50-percent. I don't see pedal bikes going away. I mean, we've grown year over year considerably over the last four years, and I think that's due to a really good product, customer service, warranty, and this will be another bump for us because the platform is really good._


No need to redefine. There will be bikes and E-bikes. Both fun.


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

PS mtb said:


> 2 wheels, shifters, pedals, etc...its NOT A BIKE...lol. I ride harder than you, look at my heart rate...its not the same thing...I'm a purist and THATS not a real mtb...you should have bought a moto...
> So you're not into emtb, cool, others are, also cool, why waste your time posting vitriol about it ?


How is my post vitriolic? I'm saying I have no affinity for that rider. I should point out we are lucky enough to have plenty of mountain bike specific trails. No walkers, no moto, no horses.


----------



## PS mtb (11 mo ago)

Mudguard said:


> How is my post vitriolic? I'm saying I have no affinity for that rider. I should point out we are lucky enough to have plenty of mountain bike specific trails. No walkers, no moto, no horses.


Oops, was trying to just comment on comments in the thread, not directly reply...my apologies.


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

PS mtb said:


> I still have and ride my mtb's, but excited to put some miles on my new emtb this weekend.


Welcome to the dark side


----------

